# Package 'xfce-base/xfce4-settings' NOT merged (collisions)

## samplemix

```
* This package will overwrite one or more files that may belong to other

 * packages (see list below). You can use a command such as `portageq

 * owners / <filename>` to identify the installed package that owns a

 * file. If portageq reports that only one package owns a file then do

 * NOT file a bug report. A bug report is only useful if it identifies at

 * least two or more packages that are known to install the same file(s).

 * If a collision occurs and you can not explain where the file came from

 * then you should simply ignore the collision since there is not enough

 * information to determine if a real problem exists. Please do NOT file

 * a bug report at http://bugs.gentoo.org unless you report exactly which

 * two packages install the same file(s). Once again, please do NOT file

 * a bug report unless you have completely understood the above message.

 * 

 * package xfce-base/xfce4-settings-4.6.3 NOT merged

 * 

 * Detected file collision(s):

 * 

 *    /usr/share/applications/xfce-mouse-settings.desktop

 *    /usr/share/applications/xfce-display-settings.desktop

 *    /usr/share/applications/xfce-keyboard-settings.desktop

 *    /usr/share/applications/xfce-settings-manager.desktop

 *    /usr/share/applications/xfce-ui-settings.desktop

 * 

 * Searching all installed packages for file collisions...

 * 

 * Press Ctrl-C to Stop

 * 

 * xfce-base/xfce-mcs-manager-4.4.2

 *    /usr/share/applications/xfce-settings-manager.desktop

 * 

 * xfce-base/xfce-mcs-plugins-4.4.2-r1

 *    /usr/share/applications/xfce-display-settings.desktop

 *    /usr/share/applications/xfce-keyboard-settings.desktop

 *    /usr/share/applications/xfce-mouse-settings.desktop

 *    /usr/share/applications/xfce-ui-settings.desktop

 * 

 * Package 'xfce-base/xfce4-settings-4.6.3' NOT merged due to file

 * collisions. If necessary, refer to your elog messages for the whole

 * content of the above message.
```

¿Qué debo hacer para que no ocurra eso? Añadí FEATURES="collision-protect" y --sync, pero ocurre lo mismo.

----------

## gringo

desinstala =xfce-mcs-manager-4.4.2 y =xfce-mcs-plugins-4.4.2-r1, se ve que algunos archivos de este paquete ahora son suministrados por el paquete xfce4-settings-4.6.3. 

Supongo que te pedirá que actualices xfce-mcs-manager y xfce-mcs-plugins a la misma versión que xfce4-settings.

saluetes

----------

## gripfist

Gracias por su ayuda Gringo. Puedo volver a publicado esto en Inglés. Mi español no es el mejor.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6290509.html#6290509

----------

## samplemix

Gracias también gringo, con lo que pusiste lo solucione en ese entonces.  :Smile: 

----------

